# Custom reel work



## Steffan (May 22, 2012)

I need some work done , who do I call ?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Keith at ocd reel service would be my first try, don't know if he does custom work or not but everything he has done for me has been great. Next would be pompano joe


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

*Reel work*

I dropped off two reels to pompano joe today. Himself and ocean master are PFF memebers and to my understanding BOTH are excellent!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Either above. both are straight up. Oceanmaster or Pompano Joe. OM is just before Bob Sikes Bridge PJoe is in GB near Tigerpoint.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have used ocean master and have been pleased


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Keith (OceanMaster) has worked on several of my reels and I highly recommend him.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

What type of custom work are you looking to have done, and for what reel or reels. I have access to alot of custom Stainless steel parts for penns as well as some custome half frames for penn 9/0's in silver and in black. I can also Double dog some of the conventional reels. 
I f you need anything or would like to talk in detail give me a shout at 850-564-1256. Wilsons Reel Upgrades.


----------

